#     260 -   12 ?
,        .    260,    12  ""   .    261,262,263  12     11   260?

----------

> ,        .    260,    12  ""   .    261,262,263  12     11   260?


260   . 261,262,263 - , ,  -   12 .
          (.    ) -     .
   .
  260    11 .

----------

> ,        .    260,    12  ""   .    261,262,263  12     11   260?


    ,   (  ) ,  .
alkoszfo()gmail ()com

----------


## deklarant_

> ,        .    260,    12  ""   .    261,262,263  12     11   260?


             , ,       *  12.*
  1  2014      ,   ,               :
261 - "";
262 - "";
263 - "".
http://old.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=869 

   23.08.2012 N 231 (.  06.05.2014)
14.           , ,   (* N 12*)
14.1.  N 12        , ,        ,    *   , ,   .*

..  .12    :     : ,  , ,   .11  ,  -,    ..
..  01.07.2014 ,,    .12   260,     261-263
        .11    260, ..              .   , ,    ..
         6,         , ..       .

----------

,        260   11 ,   12 ?

----------

